# Egg share IVF extra costs



## Happy Couple (Dec 26, 2011)

Just wondering how much we can trust the price lists from the clinics we are looking at? On the face of it the prices look quite similar, however we're worried that we will apply and commit to go ahead, then get hit with extra costs e.g for ICSI etc (sorry I'm not completely educated in all the technical stuff yet!)

What extra costs could there be? Is there anything we can check for that might be included or excluded in the publicised price?

Thanks!


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Happy Couple,
As far as I have noticed extras or included in IVF costs could be: ICSI, growing to blast, scans if pregnant or review appointment if not pregnant.


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi  We egg shared in 2009 so can give you an idea of what it cost us then, may be of help?
I know we had standard IVF for free and all drugs were free as well. Most of the reqiured blood tests I managed to get done on the NHS for free, I got a list from the clinic and took it to the GP and they did the ones they could, clinic did the rest for us but I believe some will charge you for these, upwards of £500.
NB, you will need 2 HIV tests 12 weeks apart so if you are thinking of doing egg share in the near future I would be trying to get the first one of these done ASAP. Also, you will need a chromosome analysis done (our GP had never heard of this so had to have it done with our clinic) and this can take up to 8 weeks I think so something else to bear in mind. There can be a lot of waiting with egg share, waiting to be matched, getting your cycles in sync etc and I wish I had been told this at the start. Any way I digress.
You will have to pay for sperm obviously, we bought 10 vials so we had enough for siblings so was a large initial outlay.
On top of that everyone pays the **** fee, I think £75.
We also grew our embryos to blastocyst which I think was another £600 and our remaining blastocysts were frozen, I think around £900, which included 1 years storage.
All in all I reckon our share cycle cost us around £1700, plus an additional £3000 for donor sperm, but as I say we bought multiple vials so was a one off cost.
I would say if the literature says free standard IVF then you will pay for freezing embryos, ICSI if needed, blastocyst culture, so I would be asking the clinic for clarification as it really does vary from place to place.
Hope this helps, if you have any more questions feel free to ask/pm me, and good luck


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya, it will depend on the clinic but yes generally you can trust the price list, at the 2 clinics where I have egg shared straight IVF was completely free (including all blood tests, drugs scans etc) and ICSI was £500 on top (£750 at second clinic) blast transfer was included in the price.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Check with Care Notts but I'm sure they said to me that if the sperm wasn't good enough after thaw they would do ICSI but I wouldn't have to pay for it. Sperm was good enough anyway for straight IVF. Double check though. xx


----------



## Happy Couple (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone, I will check some of these things out. Forgive my ignorance of the process but are ICSI and Blastocyst sometimes essential, or are they just an option?


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

If the sperm is not lively enough or the eggs particularly tough then ICSI is essential (although some clinics do it routinely when it isn't always needed). Blast is an option, they are more developed embryos so you stand a better chance of getting pregnant with a blast. I had 2 day 3 embryos put back but if I wasn't willing to risk twins then a single blast xfer is a good option as the chances of conceiving are the same. I'm sure s'one will correct me if I'm wrong. 


PS I've only got ovary too but still produced a decent number of eggs (8 or 9 I can't remember now)


----------

